
iOS 13 Autocorrect Is Drunk - mpweiher
https://daringfireball.net/2019/09/ios_13_autocorrect_is_drunk
======
tazard
I've noticed autocorrect on Android has been getting worse for me too. It's
almost as if the 'naive' early solutions worked alright, but in the efforts to
make the keyboard 'smarter' it's just gotten much worse. That's been my take
anyways.

